# I Need Help Identifying Grass Type, Pics.



## bdouglas (Dec 18, 2014)

Looks like Bahia grass to me.

Those purple anthers always look black to me in the field if its Bahia. My bees haul a lot of those into the hive when they are collecting the pollen.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Agree with bdouglas, my bees usually gather the pollen early in the morning, up to about 10 AM. I've been doing mite counts over the last two weeks and the mite board is always covered with those dark anthers. Usually it's planted for forage or to cut for hay around here.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

Bdouglas>Yep, I always thought they were black also, until I took that pic and saw the purple. Then I started wondering about nectar.

GaryG74> They do gather that pollen early. I don't think they get nectar from it, but don't know for sure.
I think I'll google Bahia grass.

Thanks for the replies.

Alex


----------

